# Anybody ever use Lenzi's Request or Boundless Tresses Growth Serum?



## diablo2g (Jan 29, 2007)

*Hey guys!* I just wanted to know if anyone had used either one of these two products and if so what were your results?

Lenzi's request is supposed to be this hair oil that really promotes fast hair growth. Boundless Tresses is supposed to mimick that horse oil called MTG but it is completely odorless. If you guys have used these products, tell me how it is because I'm thinking of purchasing one of them but I just need some convincing first. Thanks!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 29, 2007)

I havent heard of either one of them.


----------



## Pavane (Jun 10, 2008)

I Have Been Using Boundless Tresses For About Two Weeks Now So Am Still Waiting Just Placed A Order For The Lenzi's Request Tonight Will Post In A Month. Had to stop order on this theres a problem with pay pal.:stupido:


----------



## Pavane (Nov 1, 2008)

Am back SORRY it took so long but I really needed to see what was what I got both products and I must say I love them both the girls at the shop are watching what I bring in and can't believe the growth so if you need growth give them a try


----------

